# 9mm. barrel for a 40ve



## vtxphil (Mar 23, 2010)

a new guy with his first handgun has a question about is there a way to buy a 9mm barrel to fit my 40ve. I look at it in a way to possibly make my gun into 2 guns. being able to shoot either 9 mm shells or .40 shells. any help please


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I cannot answer the question with any real knowledge. But, I will guess that you'd also need the slide. The O.D. of the .40 barrel should be larger and wouldn't fit inside the slide. Anyone with a .40 AND vernier calipers care to take some measurements and post?


----------



## vtxphil (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the deal I already have the 40 and maybe looking for a 9mm barrel
I know that the O.D. for the .40 is larger so I would think that the 9mm barrel would fit 
the 40 slide no problem. thanks


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

oops, read it without really reading it.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

For me it doesn't make sense to do it since VE's are cheap enough anyway (9VE is $344 at Buds). I would just buy another pistol and have 2 pistols instead. JMHO.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=411539386


----------

